
Show HN: Public APIs Collection - mddanishyusuf
https://public-apis.io/
======
insomniacity
Reminds me of xmethods.net back in the day:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20020124061759/http://www.xmethod...](http://web.archive.org/web/20020124061759/http://www.xmethods.net/)

When I saw that I knew APIs were going to be a thing. Wasn't in a position to
capitalise on that belief.

~~~
mddanishyusuf
This is amazing. Thanks for sharing me this link. I'll explore more about this
website.

------
chris_f
Very nice. Also, check out [https://github.com/public-apis/public-
apis](https://github.com/public-apis/public-apis). There might be some new
ones to add.

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Thanks. I'll check this out for sure.

------
m_bauglir75
Good job! Reminds me of this: [https://public-apis.xyz/](https://public-
apis.xyz/)

------
gitgud
Would be cool if you could filter by open-source projects

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Noted. I'll add these filter options soon.

------
jujodi
Is there an API?

